# Official HTC White case cover



## bronocode (Jul 26, 2011)

Anybody know where I can find (if available) the white case cover that comes with the HTC Incredible 2 (as the one seen at Best Buy)? I'm surprised I haven't seen this available anywhere yet


----------



## govols (Jun 3, 2012)

Amazon had them.

Sent from my vivow using Tapatalk 2


----------

